
What If There Are No More Googles, Facebooks, or Airbnbs? - hammock
http://charleshughsmith.blogspot.com/2016/02/what-if-there-are-no-more-googles.html
======
DougN7
10 years ago my buddy thought no one could ever knock Microsoft off their
throne. Nobody stays on top forever.

